# Disassembling a Makita 3612BR



## benhamtroll (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going to be taking the plunge base off of my 3612BR in order to do the $2 router lift, but I'm having a bit of a problem.

I have about 12 different punches and sets, but none of them seem to be the correct size for the pin. Can anyone let me know what the actual size is, so that I can just go buy one?

Thanks!


----------



## benhamtroll (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, I figured it out. Seems like it's simply a matter of removing the nut from the end of the depth setting bolt, and then it just slides off.


----------

